
Ask HN: Is it time for official ethical AI regulation? - dalleh
With the big advancements in AI and machine learning, I started to had this thought especially when AI starting to take place in jobs replacing people. So the two questions are: Is it time for such regulation? And who might found such regulation?
======
eitland
> I started to had this thought especially when AI starting to take place in
> jobs replacing people.

At the moment this worries me less.

This week it became clear that tens of people here in Norway have been
punished for crimes that didn't exist (the laws use where overriden by EU
laws).

Except one or two managers leaving their positions nobody is likely to see any
consequences it seems and it is hard for me to see how accountability should
be implemented in such a system in a fair way.

What seems clear however is that a faceless AI has a real chance to make
things _extremely_ much worse, _especially if most of its decisions are
great_. (If it mostly makes idiotic decisions it will be thrown out in a few
months or years.)

~~~
dalleh
Layoffs has been a trend lately so I can't preclude a possibility where
layoffs due to AI taking place. But my concern is not only in taking jobs
instead of people, look for how companies are advancing in AI in a somehow
creepy way (Boston Dynamics for example) and that deep fake AI (probably
developed by NVIDIA) where it created fake and realistic images of humans of
different. Those are some real creepy applications.

------
rapnie
A good resource from the EU: The Ethics Guidelines for Trustworthy Artificial
Intelligence

[https://ec.europa.eu/futurium/en/ai-alliance-
consultation](https://ec.europa.eu/futurium/en/ai-alliance-consultation)

